# 1 **** down



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

i got a **** today in 1 of my 4 sets havent had time to make more yet, hopefully this weekend. excited though cuz i havent trapped in like 5 yrs


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Good job!


----------



## tsc3894 (Oct 25, 2007)

great!! how was the fur? prime or blue


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

looked pretty good to me, but to be honest ive forgotten alot of the secrets of trapping and couldnt tell u for sure


----------

